# Raw: poop concern



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm very new to raw. I've been feeding raw to my dog since 4/12. His poops are concerning me. I know that they will change and be less on this diet but I'm not liking the way they look. He seems to only poop once a day now (if that) and they come out hard at first then runny at the end. They are also VERY dark almost black. The first week they had a little white in them and I understand that is because of too much bone. I'm really hoping that he doesn't have any bones stuck anywhere. And that is what I'm freaking out about. Should I start grinding all the bone? Also, what other types of bone, besides chicken, can he eat?

Here's what I've been feeding him: I've been using the 50/40/10 ratio.

Week 1: All chicken 

Chicken leg quarters and chicken breast 

Week 2: Added beef and pork and liver

whole chicken quartered, ground beef or Pork butt chunks (no bone) and chicken liver

I plan on adding other things, more variety, and so forth but I'm just starting and have to stick by a budget. I found a couple of suppliers and a Co-op near me that I plan on using. 

My dog trainer (good friend and GSD lover/owner) also feeds her dogs Raw but she doesn't use any ratio and gives veggies and fruit and said she's never had any poop issues. She has very healthy dogs all titled and very much into the sport. 

I just need to know that I'm on the right track and if I'm not I need to be put back on the right track.

Anything you can tell me will help. I don't want to switch back to kibble but I'm getting nervous and second guessing myself. Oh also, he's been eating grass and someone said that means his stomach is upset? Is that right?

Thank you!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you might have added to much in week 2. Mine stayed on chicken for at least 2 full weeks before I introduced ONE other meat. I only introduce one at a time and wait at least a week or two before introducing another. I do prey model so my ratio's are 80/10/10 but that was after they were on raw for a while and was able to handle all the meats. Good luck.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

In addition to the above advice, try cutting back on liver. Do not offer it for a few days and see if Diesel's system stabilizes. Then add a very small piece every couple of days and see how it goes from there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The darker poops are due to the meat/liver. The runny part is also probably due to the liver. I would cut back on the liver and maybe feed only one of the MM (the beef or the pork) for awhile. You might also look into turkey necks if you can find them (they are very boney).

If he had a bone stuck he would be rather sick by now. 

My dogs' diet varies so their poop color and sometimes the consistency does too. If it is too hard I increase the amount of MM. I rarely get soft poops except after their OM meal which I feed once per week. My guys are used to this so their poops are softer, but not something most people would notice.


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

kbella999 said:


> I think you might have added to much in week 2. Mine stayed on chicken for at least 2 full weeks before I introduced ONE other meat. I only introduce one at a time and wait at least a week or two before introducing another. I do prey model so my ratio's are 80/10/10 but that was after they were on raw for a while and was able to handle all the meats. Good luck.


You're probably right. I will just feed chicken for another couple weeks until he gets straightened out. Thank you!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

DianaM said:


> In addition to the above advice, try cutting back on liver. Do not offer it for a few days and see if Diesel's system stabilizes. Then add a very small piece every couple of days and see how it goes from there.


Wish I would have read this before I fed him his dinner.  Oh well, starting tomorrow I will hold off and see if that helps as well. Thank you.


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

lhczth said:


> The darker poops are due to the meat/liver. The runny part is also probably due to the liver. I would cut back on the liver and maybe feed only one of the MM (the beef or the pork) for awhile. You might also look into turkey necks if you can find them (they are very boney).
> 
> If he had a bone stuck he would be rather sick by now.
> 
> My dogs' diet varies so their poop color and sometimes the consistency does too. If it is too hard I increase the amount of MM. I rarely get soft poops except after their OM meal which I feed once per week. My guys are used to this so their poops are softer, but not something most people would notice.



Thanks that makes me feel a lot better. I'm going to stick to chicken for a bit and cut out the OM for a few days to see how he does. I just found a supplier local and I'm getting ready to place an order for chicken necks and whole ground chicken. 

What do you think of beef shanks? Or pork neck? The butcher was telling me that he has a couple raw feeders that buy that in bulk regularly.

Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

In order to help you we really need to know the AMOUNTS of what you are feeding - not just a list of items. The amounts will greatly affect the stools. v Too much food in general - loose stools. Too much liver - loose and dark stools. Too much bone - rock hard and chalky stools. 

I feed Organ Meats every day ... but in the correct amounts. My GSD gets between 1.5 and 2 ounces and the Cresteds get about .25 ounces with their dinners.

Grass eating - fresh spring grass is actually very tasty. Yes, I've tried it. Some dogs just like the taste. If your dog shows no other signs of stomach upset then I would say they like the taste.

Beef shank is a portion of the leg bone, cut crosswise. It will be TOO HARD for your dog to eat. More of a recreational bone.

Some dogs can handle beef necks - some don't. I prefer pork and lamb necks. They are much softer.

Rabbit is another bone-in meat you can give.

My guys get about 90% of their RBMs in chicken form. Mainly because it's the easiest to get AND it's the one thing that ALL my dogs can handle (big, little, young and old).


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> In order to help you we really need to know the AMOUNTS of what you are feeding - not just a list of items.


Good point! Okay...Diesel is 83lb and I'm feeding the 50/40/10 ratio. He gets approx. 17oz of RBM's, 13oz MM and 3oz OM. 

Does that sound right? I know that everyone does this a little different and some people are so used to doing this they probably don't even measure anymore. I'm just too uptight and new for that. 

Also, are rec bones bad? I've also heard them called wreck bones. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------

